# Suggestions on reputable Show line breeder



## Toby's mom (May 29, 2013)

Hi everyone I am continuing my research on Show line breeders. Looking to purchase from one that would come highly recommended by others. I live in the southwest but do not mind traveling outside this area. I am looking around as far a Kentucky but am open to anything at this point. Looking for breeder who works well with customers and produces top of the line pups with excellent structure and temperament. Thank you! I am tired of shopping off of websites......Some very bad breeders out there have some nice paint jobs! Thank you!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Alta-Tollhaus in Michigan.


----------



## Toby's mom (May 29, 2013)

LARHAGE said:


> Alta-Tollhaus in Michigan.


Thank you....This breeder sure seems to have a great reputation...I will look into her?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Another one I see recommended a lot is Huerta hoff, not sure I got that right. There are several forum members with her pups.


----------



## Toby's mom (May 29, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Another one I see recommended a lot is Huerta hoff, not sure I got that right. There are several forum members with her pups.


 Thank you I will look into this breeder as well! I also have read a little on Drachefeld shepherds.....?? Was told to avoid Vom Haus Merkel by several?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Heidi Theis in Idaho.
Theishof German Shepherd Puppies for sale in Boise, Idaho. We can ship to any state!
Sheilah


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Bullinger Shepherds in British Columbia Canada. I got my puppy Havoc from Tracy. The pup had no problem on that long long flight to NJ. Tracy is very helpful. Has been in business years. Wants nothing but to better the breed. Her dogs and kennel are 1st rate. You can hit my avatar and see an album of my 5 month old puppy Havoc Bullinger Shepherds breeder of German Shepherds in British Columbia german shepherd puppies http://www.facebook.com/bullingershepherds?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

Cold Creek Shepherds. Been breeding top working dogs for decades. Just had a litter of 7 yesterday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

Forgot to say she is one of the few breeders that screen all her dogs for DM. Sorry I didn't see a way to edit the other post from the app


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Roemly's Mama said:


> Cold Creek Shepherds. Been breeding top working dogs for decades. Just had a litter of 7 yesterday.


OP is looking for show lines, not working lines. 
Sheilah


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Check out Vom Tal Der Schatten just north of Dallas. German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Breeders | Whitesboro, TX

Also, no real glitzy website and no fluff. Just decent dogs. My Mayhem came from here: http://gsdnet.org/ https://www.facebook.com/tidmoresgsd
Her current breeding is a bitch from vom Haus Merkel and stud from Vom Tal Der Schatten. Nice honest breeder, know her personally. I will be over to hold puppies tonight, cannot wait as I have not seen them in a week now.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I also highly recommend Alta Tollhaus. If you pm me I can give you one to stay away from for sure


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Von Grafenstein in Connecticut. Sue has been breeding European show lines for over twenty years. She raises the pups in her home and I believe she ships as well. We got Luke from her and she's very knowledgeable (and reasonable too!). I would highly recommend them:
Connecticut German Shepherd Dog Breeder


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

sit said:


> OP is looking for show lines, not working lines.
> Sheilah


Then I guess the OP doesn't have to click on the link does she, but she can decide that for herself.


----------



## Toby's mom (May 29, 2013)

*Show line breeders*

Thank you for all the comments so far...I appreciate this. I have viewed all the information provided so far....Yes I am looking for a show line at this point but enjoy viewing information on working lines. It is all very educational. Interesting that several breeders keep being recommended...Alta Toll, H Hof, Drachefeld......Avoid Bill F and Haus Merkel? I am so glad I joined this group! Thank you for all the PM's!


----------

